# Inside A 15" Rhom - The BIG Dissection



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Thought id share these pics with you guys ,
some of you might find it interesting
hope you like em.

View attachment 126234

View attachment 126235

View attachment 126236

View attachment 126237

View attachment 126238

View attachment 126239

View attachment 126240

View attachment 126249

View attachment 126248

View attachment 126241

View attachment 126242

View attachment 126243

View attachment 126244

View attachment 126245

View attachment 126246

View attachment 126247


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

"RHOM THE OTHER WHITE MEAT" That's pretty cool!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting this over here Rottie-Greatly appreciated sir!!!Awesome photography as well I might add


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I JUST ATE MANNNN









lol

Great thread man the jaws on that thing are insane...


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn..Why did he die, surely was a nice specimen.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Too bad he had to go to that big piranha tank in the sky man. Was a beautiful rhom. Had some nice chompers on him also.
E


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice post... too bad he had to die, but very informative... should PM Frank and see if hed be interested in some of the pics.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice...but you should of stuffed the whole thing...that's what I would do.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are some nice educating pics, great work buddy, how did it die.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cool pics how did such a big rhom die?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

very interesting pics, but if sad that we got to see them the rhom was a beautiful specimen. and i would have rathered seen him him swimming in a tank







. but good thread thou


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

What a terrific post!!!
Thanks for the time you took to do that. Those pics will surely be referenced here in the future.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea man that was really cool


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice pics awsome rhom


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

sweet post thanx for sharing


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Nice...but you should of stuffed the whole thing...that's what I would do.


the same thing that i was thinking


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

rottie good to see you over here, post the manuali disection pics too if you can im sure they will be much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys








glad you like em

..and he wasn't my fish, i got him from a friend ,who gave him me too dissect
he was a recent import that had breathing/heart problems and died soon after









you can see my pics of the manueli and rhom dissection here
http://opefe.com/piraparts.html


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Good and interesting photos, ROTTIE.

Harry


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you should of got him stuffed
are you keeping his jaw bone?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

The pictures are creepy but extreemely imformative, great camara work as well. Must say that i like how you have the jaw and skull set, makes a difference to just seeing a stuffed piranha... well done mate!


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

good god 
cook it up and eat


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

excellent dissection


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

eww dood, plz dont dis-respect a rhoms corpse ever again lol j/k

what u do on ur own time is ur own business . . . i would have rather not seen those pix lol, nice teeth on that guy tho . . wow .. .

ur smart


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

nice rhom..well was a nice rhom cool disection!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

very sad to see a rhom like that go...

but very informative... 
thanks for takin the time to do that

cheers
jones

to the poor big fellah


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to see your lost...but on that note...nice photos and teeth


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bc_buddah said:


> eww dood, plz dont dis-respect a rhoms corpse ever again lol j/k
> 
> what u do on ur own time is ur own business . . . i would have rather not seen those pix lol, nice teeth on that guy tho . . wow .. .
> 
> ur smart


The title of the thread clearly indicates dissection.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow thats a nice set of teeth lol


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Check out the teeth on that guy!!! Wow!!! You'd almost have to be suicidal to put your hands in and clean a tank with one of those guys in it.. Very informative pics.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

Really cool post man, Thanks for sharing. Not everyday we get to see a disection of a p. Especially one that big. Thanks


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like some of you guys have the stomach of a weak girl.... hasnt anyone cleaned a fish before???


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Educating indeed.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

NIce, add some narration to the pics explaining whats going on.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That was very Edu







cational my son printed the images for his school reportcause there studying organs and stuff liike that on ants,fish,butterflys he thanks you and I thank you.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Humanburger said:


> That was very Edu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my pleasure, i'm glad they can be of use to people,

they've also been added to OPEFE website as well









thanks mate


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, this is like a documentary. this should be pinned.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Thnx for sharing that. exelent pics.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very interesting buddy, nice pictures


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

did you eat him?


----------

